# Advice Akios 757 Drag



## thestudent (Feb 24, 2013)

I caught my first big shark (pics to come) on Saturday on my new Akios 757 CTM. I'm really happy with the casting ability of the reel, I have measured 100yrd w/ 8oz of just weight. However, the drag seems to go from almost nothing to full lockdown with only a very narrow margin in between. A fishing buddy suggested drag grease to make it a little smoother, I had also thought of replacing the drag with Carbontex washers. I'm still kinda new to star drag reels, and I'm pretty sure I had the thing on as tight at it would go... now I know that isn't a good idea. I'm curious to hear input on this. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## thestudent (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

no problems with my 757 drag, done a good job on big rays, I think the akios comes with carbon fiber washers.
js


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You might need spacer washers or something


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The drag would not function at all without the washers. Could be a bad spot on one of the carbons or just a bit of drag grease will cure this issue


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe the washers on that reel come pre-lubed, if not lubing will help but it will have very little effect on how quickly the drag pressure ramps up and more effect on the smoothness off the drag, it might drop the max drag numbers a little if you over lube it. If you do lube it use cals or shimano drag washer grease and apply it liberaly to make sure the washers are well coated and it soaks in, then wipe off all the excess and dab them off with a paper towel. I think that what you are experiencing is just the nature of the reel. Over time the drag washers will compress a little and as they wear down you will get a little more adjustment out of the reel. The one thing you could do now would be to find a softer spring washer which is the washer that applies/control how much pressure is put on the drag stack. It the half moon shaped washer that it on the top of the stack. Getting a softer one will give you more adjustment and increase the drag pressure at a slower rate. The akios is built very similar to abu garcias and the drag parts are pretty much the same so I would start by finding a Garcia spring washer from a tackle shop or order one. Most any shop that repairs reels will have them. That's about all I can think of that will help with your issue.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats on the catch! I also use the 757 as my shark set up and know exactly what you are talking about as far as the drag being tightened down with just a little turn of the star. I have yet to find a way to combat this as well. But no other issues with the reel aside from that.


----------



## thestudent (Feb 24, 2013)

Appreciate all the tips!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

mine seems to take about 3/4 -1 turn to go from 1.5-2 lbs to 12, make sure ya back your drag all the way off when ya put it away.
js


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

My 656 CSM washers were dry when I took it apart.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thestudent said:


> I caught my first big shark (pics to come) on Saturday on my new Akios 757 CTM. I'm really happy with the casting ability of the reel, I have measured 100yrd w/ 8oz of just weight. However, the drag seems to go from almost nothing to full lockdown with only a very narrow margin in between. A fishing buddy suggested drag grease to make it a little smoother, I had also thought of replacing the drag with Carbontex washers. I'm still kinda new to star drag reels, and I'm pretty sure I had the thing on as tight at it would go... now I know that isn't a good idea. I'm curious to hear input on this. Thanks ahead of time.


maybe a QC issue. if your going from no drag to full drag, usually it is an issue of the washers being incorrectly placed. ie, () )( etc


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

NTKG said:


> maybe a QC issue. if your going from no drag to full drag, usually it is an issue of the washers being incorrectly placed. ie, () )( etc


This reel only has one spring washer so that's not the case unless the messed up at the factory and added a second one.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dchfm123 said:


> This reel only has one spring washer so that's not the case unless the messed up at the factory and added a second one.


wow really? that's odd, almost every reel I have seen has 2


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yep only one. is kinda odd...


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Having one heavy one instead of 2 lighter ones may very well be the reason it ramps up do quickly. Home Depot and lowes both sell specialty stainless washers, they may have washers to fix this. However I still think that abu washers is the answer. I bet Alan tani has a good fix for this.


----------



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

pulled two 656SCM apart and cleaned.

The drag carbon drag washers looked dry but of good quality.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice catch.Congrats.


----------

